
Facebook adds job listings to take on LinkedIn, Glassdoor - uladzislau
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-adds-job-listings-to-take-on-linkedin-glassdoor-2017-2
======
andrewclunn
Ha. I got off Facebook largely because employers seemed to suddenly want to
use it to stalk potential employees. This will introduce incentive towards
self censorship like never before.

